# 2011 Gear leak



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

umm, wow dude. Judging by your lack of mechanical intuition I don't think you even know how to open the hood. Call a shop, get it towed and let your wallet fix the car. You'll just make it worse if you try to turn any bolts. Sorry for the criticism but you need to get some experience around cars before you can even type out a logical question.

EDIT: I just read that post again and I may have been quick to judge. Are you from another country, if you are I apologize. otherwise if you are in the US read above.


----------



## ownerof2011cruze (Sep 8, 2018)

I think there is a known problem with the 6 speed auto trans such that there is a considerable failure rate for that transmission. I think you would be best served to sell the car as is for as much as you can get and then buy a non-GM vehicle. Take the loss and move on.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's worth a shot; we can't tell you over the internet. It might be beyond gone (especially with the abuse of trying to drive it in that condition); it might work.

The 2011 automatic transmissions are quite failure-prone compared to other years.


----------



## mikinir (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi,
yes im not from the US, im from Colombia. i just wanted to be sure the failure is due to lack of oil and the mechanics here will try to robe me blind and have me put a new gear system. i havnt drove the car without oil...i just tried to get out the parking and the D didint worked so i have putted back to the parking. i have read that known couse for the D not working (and R is) is oil leak and lack of oil.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

mikinir said:


> Hi,
> yes im not from the US, im from Colombia. i just wanted to be sure the failure is due to lack of oil and the mechanics here will try to robe me blind and have me put a new gear system. i havnt drove the car without oil...i just tried to get out the parking and the D didint worked so i have putted back to the parking. i have read that known couse for the D not working (and R is) is oil leak and lack of oil.


llena la transmission al nivel apropiado de liquido para transmission Chevrolet. Tiene que ser compatible con Dex VI, muy importante. Con motor y trans a temperatura normal, y el auto en terreno a nivel, se remueve el tornillo










Si sale liquido, esta al nivel apropiado. Si no sale liquido, se le agrega por aqui hasta que salga y se vuelve a poner el tornillo antes mensionado


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEBqBMnwebs


el nivel se revisa con el motor andando y transmission en P


----------



## mikinir (Jul 29, 2017)

hola eddiefromcali , gracias
Sé cómo llenar el aceite para engranajes, mi pregunta es ... ¿el hecho de que el nivel de aceite sea bajo ahora hace que la D no funcione? ¿hay una computadora bloqueando o si relleno el aceite volverá a funcionar normalmente?
Gracias


----------



## mikinir (Jul 29, 2017)

hola eddiefromcali , gracias
Sé cómo llenar el aceite para engranajes, mi pregunta es ... ¿el hecho de que el nivel de aceite sea bajo ahora hace que la D no funcione? ¿hay una computadora bloqueando o si relleno el aceite volverá a funcionar normalmente?
Gracias



eddiefromcali said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEBqBMnwebs
> 
> 
> el nivel se revisa con el motor andando y transmission en P


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

mikinir said:


> hola eddiefromcali , gracias
> Sé cómo llenar el aceite para engranajes, mi pregunta es ... ¿el hecho de que el nivel de aceite sea bajo ahora hace que la D no funcione? ¿hay una computadora bloqueando o si relleno el aceite volverá a funcionar normalmente?
> Gracias
> 
> ...


Es posible. Si existe una fuga de aceite, es posible que bajo demasiado el nivel y no hay suficiente para activar las valvulas. 

No creo que la computadora bloquea el engranaje. Aunque es probable que limite el motor y no deje avansar rapidamente. 

Te aconsejaria que rellenes el aceite y intentes mover el auto. Si no avansa, es posible que este dañada. 

No te da algun mensaje el tablero del auto? "Service transmission " ?


----------



## mikinir (Jul 29, 2017)

Hola Eddie (mi espanol no perfecto - soy extranjero).
no...no tengo mensaje en el tablaro o algo....
la verdad Solo quiero verificar que la transmisión no esté rota y que todo lo que necesite hacer en la tienda sea sellar la fuga, ya que intentarán hacerme pagar por el equipo nuevo.
Gracias...



eddiefromcali said:


> Es posible. Si existe una fuga de aceite, es posible que bajo demasiado el nivel y no hay suficiente para activar las valvulas.
> 
> No creo que la computadora bloquea el engranaje. Aunque es probable que limite el motor y no deje avansar rapidamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ownerof2011cruze said:


> I think there is a known problem with the 6 speed auto trans such that there is a considerable failure rate for that transmission. I think you would be best served to sell the car as is for as much as you can get and then buy a non-GM vehicle. Take the loss and move on.


What's wrong with GM????

Any brand can have problems. Think. Brake pedal issue with the computer on toyotas not too long ago.


----------

